# Zombie-n-snow



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

We were SO lucky to get a little snow this year


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

bbbbbrbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

looks like you got a little frost on your pumpkin


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah man I'll stop complaining about the inch we got now.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Ah man I'll stop complaining about the inch we got now.


I'm not complaining about the last inch its just the 20 before that upsets me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Night of the sledding dead.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, these guys look wonderful in their snow suits


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> Night of the sledding dead.


Dang now I want to put a couple of zombies on a sled and stake it on the hill in my yard. Put christmas light on it and leave it up for the rest of the holidays.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

It should be illegal for it to snow on Halloween.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

plastic ninja said:


> it should be illegal for it to snow on halloween.


agreed!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Makes great pictures tho.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That is a lot of snow. Next year you might want to think about an abominable snowman theme.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Gah! Seeing snow just sets my teeth on edge! It's too soon!

Is it wrong to cheer for global warming?

Man I was born in the wrong climate!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Am I the only one with fond memories of TOT in the snow? Maybe...
Too bad it covers the props, of course.


----------

